# Mac users - TivoTool 0.6.0 just released



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Get it here http://www.tivotool.com/


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

Over the last year and a bit johnsolo has sure taken TiVoTool several steps beyond its "ty*" counterparts. Nice work!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Looking forward to the Intel version!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Looking forward to a release that works. This one does not.....

I am having the same problem that many others seem to be reporting with this release - 

After install, the icon bounces in the dock for a second, then dissapears. Thats it, the program does not start. Tried a reinsall, reboot, the usual, no luck.

Please keep us updated for the next release that fixes this problem.

Also, it would be nice if there was a readme or at least some literature on the website, an FAQ at the least....


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm, after trying it out on my G3 iBook, I'm not impressed with TivoTool 0.60 because it crashes back to the desktop when trying to watch any Tivo shows. I went back to TivoTool 0.57 which still works just fine.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Works fine here on my G5.


----------



## GriffinW (Apr 1, 2005)

supasta said:


> Looking forward to a release that works. This one does not.....
> 
> I am having the same problem that many others seem to be reporting with this release -
> After install, the icon bounces in the dock for a second, then dissapears. Thats it, the program does not start. Tried a reinsall, reboot, the usual, no luck..


I had this same problem, which I was able to fix. The problem on my Mac was that I had more than one login, and TT, after installation, was setup with the other user as the owner/group. I did Get Info for the app, and changed the owner to my login, and the group to everyone. I then had to right-click (cntrl-click) on the app and select Show Package Contents. This reveals a folder called Contents. Get Info about that, set the owner to your login, and the group to everyone, then click on Apply to Enclosed Items. After that, TiVoTool ran fine on my Mac. I had this problem with both versions 0.5.7 and 0.6.0, and this procedure fixed them both. On one copy of the program, I used Terminal and the commands chgrp, chown, and chmod with the recursive option (-R) on the app and the contents folder, and this fixed it also. (It effectively does the same thing.) Hope this helps,

Griffin


----------



## GriffinW (Apr 1, 2005)

Now that I have TivoTools working on my Mac, I am having problems saving my shows to DVD, which was the goal all along. I can download the files from my DTivo 6.2 in any of the formats that TT allows (MPEG, VOB, etc.) and my understanding is that vob is the native DVD format. If I use TT 0.5.7, it will create the DVD image, and I can burn that to a DVD, but that works only if you want to have a single show on a DVD, no menus or editing, etc. Fine as far as it goes. But, I really want to save multiple shows to a single DVD, with a menu to select the shows from. TT 0.5.7 (DVD burning has been removed from 0.6.0) allows you to select multiple shows to burn, but it creates a DVD with no menus, and one show plays right after the other, with no way to skip to a particular show, and, apparently, even fast forwarding through a show is disabled. Here are the tools I have:

Toast 7.1
iDVD 5.0.1

Using Toast, I can create the DVD with menus to select the shows, but the video is choppy, like the frame rate has been reduced. This happens whether I use the vob or mpg format from TT. The DVD that TivoTool creates has very smooth, high quality video. iDVD does not recognize any format that TT can save in, so I can not use it for anything, apparently.

I know that a finished DVD has files on it in vob format, so it seems that it should be a simple process to create a dvd using that 'native' format. The TivoTools website mentions in passing that because 0.6.0 (with no DVD burning feature) can still save the files in native vob format, you can use those files to create a DVD, but does not explain how to do that. But I do not know what software or procedure to use to create a good quality DVD from the vob files that TT saves from my Tivo. I have tried the vob format from both 0.5.7 and 0.6.0, including the 'alternate' format in 0.6.0 (whatever that is). I have tried MPEG-4, which works fine with Toast, but that video quality is awful - looks like a 20 year old VHS tape. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Griffin


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

GriffinW said:


> I had this same problem, which I was able to fix. The problem on my Mac was that I had more than one login, and TT, after installation, was setup with the other user as the owner/group. I did Get Info for the app, and changed the owner to my login, and the group to everyone. I then had to right-click (cntrl-click) on the app and select Show Package Contents. This reveals a folder called Contents. Get Info about that, set the owner to your login, and the group to everyone, then click on Apply to Enclosed Items. After that, TiVoTool ran fine on my Mac. I had this problem with both versions 0.5.7 and 0.6.0, and this procedure fixed them both. On one copy of the program, I used Terminal and the commands chgrp, chown, and chmod with the recursive option (-R) on the app and the contents folder, and this fixed it also. (It effectively does the same thing.) Hope this helps,
> 
> Griffin


EXCELLENT! That fixed the problem! Up and running. Now to see how this works....
Thanks!

But, it wont see the TiVo.....Vserver? Time to look online a little.

EDIT: Damn! Didn't realise that the TiVo needs to be hacked to use this!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I'll stick with using Handbrake to rip and VisualHub (and TivoGoBack) to convert to Tivo friendly formats. Easy to use, doesnt require any hacking or slashing. Just simple converting of files.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

supasta said:


> EXCELLENT! That fixed the problem! Up and running. Now to see how this works....
> Thanks!
> 
> But, it wont see the TiVo.....Vserver? Time to look online a little.
> ...


Damn fine print. Gets you every time doesn't it?


----------

